# Salty Catch Fishing Rodeo



## SCFR (Feb 17, 2016)

Salty Catch is hosted at the Golden Nugget in Lake Charles, LA on July 21-24. Offshore, Inshore, Spearfishing, Kids, & Guide Division. Lots of cash, prizes, and giveaways. Tickets available now at Cajun Tackle, Bolton Ford, Lake Area Marine, & online. Check out the details at www.saltycatch.com. Don't forget about the Advanced Purchase Incentive - for every week prior to the tournament you get an entry for free gas cards. Don't miss it!


----------

